# Rolle der Auferstehung



## Valnarr (21. Februar 2014)

Huhu,

kurze frage, ich erhielt so eine Rolle schon vor über 1 Jahr. Kann ich jetzt erneut eine erhalten?

Wenn ja bitte per PM melden. Danke!

lg


----------



## Valnarr (22. Februar 2014)

Na gut keine Antwort ist auch ne Antwort. <.<


----------



## Troschi (22. Februar 2014)

Es gibt keine Rolle der Auferstehung mehr - wurde seid letztem Mittwoch abgeschafft 

Aber wenn du magst kann man dich gerne werben (auch ich kann das machen) einfach per PN eine Nachricht an mich mit deiner gültigen Email Adresse (neue Battletag). Glaube du bekommst dann auch wenn man dich wirbt wie bei der RDA - bin mir aber nicht sicher - Starthilfe von Blizz........einfach mal googlen, und ich könnte mir nen Mount oder Haustier aussuchen sobald du bezahlt hast und der gratis Monat um ist 

Einfach melden


----------

